# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Κατασκευή νέας κλούβας!!ερωτήσεις!!

## Lucky13

Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Εχω μπει στο τρυπάκι μερικές μέρες τώρα να φτιάξω μια κλούβα για το νεο μέλος της οικογένειας που αν ολα πανε καλά θα ενταχθεί μέσα με τέλος Ιουνίου!! ο λόγος για έναν african grey!!! στο θέμα μας λοιπόν!!

Η κλούβα θα έχει διαστάσεις 70cm*1m*1.35m (αυτό ειναι το πλάνο!!) αυτο που με δυσκολεύει ειναι το πλέγμα που θα βάλω!! δεν μπορώ να βρω πουθενά πλέγμα με ανοιγμα 1,9-2,5 cm  και παχος 5mm ακομα και αν βρω τη διάσταση το πάχος συνήθως είναι πολύ μικρότερο!! αν έχει κάποιος καμια ιδέα καλοδεχούμενη!!! 

Η δεύτερη ερώτηση αφορά παλι το πλέγμα αλλα τώρα το υλικό!! Να ξεκαθαρίσω πως θα βαφτεί με μη τοξικό χρωμα με πιστόλι!! θα μεριμνήσω για το ασφαλές του χρώματος!! απλα τι λέτε να προτιμίσω ?? γαλβανιζέ ή απλό πλέγμα? καθώς το inox θα μου ανεβάσει πολυ το κόστος (αν και θα πάρω να ρωτήσω και μια τιμούλα και γι αυτό!!!)

αυτά τα ολίγα προς το παρόν!!!

----------


## orion

φίλε άλλο το inox αλλο το γαλβανιζέ άλλο το απλό... πάρε καλύτερα γαλβανισμένο και μη το βάψεις γιατί σίγουρα θα το μασουλήσει... αν και δεν ξέρω από παπαγάλους... πλέγματα ψάξε σε καταστήματα όχι μόνο γειτονιάς αλλά σε εργοστάσια που έχουν τα παντα... επίσης υπαρχουν εταιρίες-βιοτεχνίες (π.χ. που φτιάχνουν κλουβιά) που μπορείς να παραγγείλεις ότι θες αλλά ίσως πάει παραπάνω  :winky:

----------


## Lucky13

Έχω ψάξει όλο το γουγλ αλλα τπτ κοντά σε αυτο που ζητάω σχετικά με τις διαστάσεις!!! έλεγα μήπως ξέρει κάποιος να μου πρωτείνει κάτι συγκεκριμένο σε πλέγμα ή κάποια άλλη ιδεα!!!!

----------


## ninos

Τέτοιο πλέγμα δεν νομίζω να έχω δει και εγώ πουθενά.. Σχετικά με το βάψιμο, το έβαψα και εγώ με σπρέι, αλλά σε κάποια σημεία, τα πουλιά (καναρίνια) έχουν βγάλει την μπογιά. Στους παπαγάλους φαντάζομαι θα είναι χειρότερα.. Το inox και να υπάρχει θα είναι πανάκριβο σε τιμή που θα σε συμφέρει καλύτερα να αγοράσεις έτοιμη κλούβα. 

Πάντως επειδή οι παπαγάλοι ασχολούνται συνέχεια με τα κάγκελα του κλουβιού, είναι δύσκολη η λύση κατασκευής.

----------


## Lucky13

Βρήκα και πλέγμα σωστό!!! θα κάνω λίιιγο ακόμα μια έρευνα αγοράς και σε λίγες μέρες ξεκινάω!!! απλά δεν θα το βάψω !!θα μείνει γαλβανιζέ!!

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Εγώ το έφτιαξα με πλέγμα 2 Χ 5 γαλβανιζέ και όχι μεγάλη διατομή. Δεν έχει φόβο να το κόψει. Εδώ θέλει ζόρι για να το κόψεις με κόφτη φαντάσου με το ράμφος του. Εντάξει έχουν δυνατό ράμφος αλλά μην το παρακάνουμε κιόλας. 
  Βάψιμο με ρολό για να μην πάει χαμένο το περισσότερο χρώμα και μόνο υδατοδιάλιτο οικολογικό. Εγώ τον έχω μέσα εδώ και 5 μήνες και όλα μια χαρά. 
*Κατασκευή κλουβιού για ζακό.*

----------


## Lucky13

ΤΟ πλέγμα που χρησιμοποίησες ήταν γαλβανιζέ σωστά?? Μου είπαν πως για να πιάσει το χρώμα πάνω στο γαλβανιζέ θέλει ένα χημικό πρωτα είναι αλήθεια?? 
Τι πάχος έχει το πλέγμα που έβαλες?? μπας και ρίξω λίγο το κόστος??

υγ: Το έχω ξαναδεί το θέμα σου!!! πολύ καλό

----------


## Lucky13

η κλουβάρα μας είναι σχεδόν έτοιμη ,συντομα θα έχετε και φοτό! μια ερώτηση ακόμα στο χρώμα που θα βάψω το τελάρο μπορω να χρησιμοποιήσω διαλυτικό; τα κάγκελα δεν θα βαφτούν!!

----------


## mai_tai

> επίσης υπαρχουν εταιρίες-βιοτεχνίες (π.χ. που φτιάχνουν κλουβιά) που μπορείς να παραγγείλεις ότι θες αλλά ίσως πάει παραπάνω


εχω στα 500 μετρα...την εταιρεια π προμηθευει...ολη την αγορα...απο κλουβια κ πατους...-η τιμη π μου εδωσε.... χαριστικα....(δεν δινει σε ιδιωτες...)  ειναι η τετραπλασια...απο οτι θα αγοραζα μια κλουβα κανονικη.,..!εκτος αν αναφερεσαι σε σιδεραδες...Χρηστο..!αλλω μαγαζι να κατασκευαζει κ ναπερναει σε διαδικασια ....τετοια μεταλα...-υπαρχει..??οποιος γνωριζει-ας μ στειλει πμ εσωτερικο!

----------


## CyberPanos

Δεν νομιζω να κανει τετοια δουλεια μαγαζι...

----------


## Lucky13

> η κλουβάρα μας είναι σχεδόν έτοιμη ,συντομα θα έχετε και φοτό! μια ερώτηση ακόμα στο χρώμα που θα βάψω το τελάρο μπορω να χρησιμοποιήσω διαλυτικό; τα κάγκελα δεν θα βαφτούν!!


 Μια απάντηση σχετικά με αυτό;;;;

----------

